# tall and skinny



## Erban32 (Jan 31, 2010)

Us tall people need more companies to make tall snow pants that aren't huge in the waist. also some other colors than black. I am 6'5" i wear 32 waist 36 inseam. I try to solve the problem myself by getting fatter and eating a lot more but what can i say im an active person and it dosnt work. anyone else fell the same way?


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Hear ya bro. Last year I thought I found the holy grail with a website who sold me dry denim levi's 31W 38L. This reminds me...I might buy another in case they close on me.

Snow pants I typically don't have too much of a problem with (using a pair of Large DC now), but I'd really like to have jackets that have long sleeves, long bodies, but without the humongo shoulders. I'd really like to be able to have my jacket stop just below my butt cheeks.

/sigh


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Your DCs fit with 38 inseam? I could have swore I held them up in the store and thought they were short. I going to have to look again...


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I'm probably "exactly" a 35 inseam, but I try to have some stack at the bottom of my jeans cuz I dig the look and also that way they don't rise up to my shin when I sit down.

The DC's are Rodan pants from 08/09 in a large and up next to my shrunk to fit levi's 38L (probably around 36L now after the shrink), the DCs + the powder skirt are about an inch longer than my jeans (from from top of the waist to the cuff).

So yeah, DCs have great length. They'd be even longer if I'd sag em, but I keep the powder skirt up to my belly button. The powder skirts adds about 3 inches from the waist band.


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

im 6'0 with a 29 waist. mediums are just too baggy. smalls are too damn short. I'm gunna try the slim fit pants


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Embrace your inner snow gangsta and get some xxl's and sag that shit. Extra long T's and a super long fitted jacket and your ass will be toasty all day long.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

6'4, 36L here. I heard the SB Annex is long. And Foursquare Q. Anyone have any experience with these? I need to go and try them on, but the range of stock at retail stores here isn't great.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the Special Blend Toofer and they're a similar fit to the Annex...super long and they have the sag gaiter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Im 6'3" with a 34 inseam. I have Foursquare Boswell in a medium and even those are acceptable in length. No stack on the boot but they come right down to the instep so they look okay. I bought Ride Attica in a large and they were so short I was embarassed to wear them. Gave them to someone shorter.


----------

